# Taktgeber 1Hz Merkerbit Beckhoff



## spiegelkabinett (29 April 2016)

Moin zusammen,

Ich suche verzeifelt einen 1Hz Taktgeber Merkerbit in TwinCat 2. Mit welchem Merker muss ich eine enstprechende Varibale deklarieren? Und wie sehe sollch eine Deklaration korrekt aus?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!
Gruß


----------



## Hendrik (29 April 2016)

Hey am besten du Programmierst dir etwas selber Ich wüsste es sonst nicht.

hier eine FB den ich mal geschrieben habe.


```
FUNCTION_BLOCK FB_BLINKER
VAR_INPUT
    Frequenz:        REAL := 0.5;             (* Realwert: Frequenz in Hz *)
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
    Error:            BOOL := FALSE;        (* Input Frequenz = 0 *)
    Blinker:            BOOL := FALSE;        (* Blinker *)
END_VAR
VAR
    ZyklusZeit:        TIME := t#0ms;

    TON_1:             TON;
    TON_2:             TON;
END_VAR


IF Frequenz = 0 THEN
    Error := TRUE;
    Blinker := FALSE;
ELSE
    Error := FALSE;

    (* Aus Hz ms machen *)
    ZyklusZeit := LREAL_TO_TIME(( 1.0 / Frequenz ) * 1000);

    TON_1(IN:= NOT TON_2.Q, PT:=ZyklusZeit , Q=>);

    TON_2(IN:= TON_1.Q , PT:=ZyklusZeit , Q=> );

    IF TON_1.Q = TRUE THEN
        Blinker := TRUE;
    ELSE
        Blinker := FALSE;
    END_IF;

END_IF;
```

Oder du nimmst einen Taktgeber (TP bei Beckhoff) 
Schau mal im Infosys unter TP


Ich hoffe das Hilft dir weiter
Gruß Hendrik


----------



## spiegelkabinett (29 April 2016)

Moin Hendrik,

Vielen Dnak für deine schnelle Hilfe!

Schönen Gruß,
ebenfalls hendrik


----------



## MasterOhh (29 April 2016)

Ich glaube dass die meisten Codesys/TwinCAT Programmierer mindestens einen eigenen Blinker-Baustein in ihrem Repertoire haben (haben sollten).


----------



## excelite (29 April 2016)

Ja das gibt es auch fertig ist in der "Util.lib" versteckt heist einfach nur "BLINK"


----------



## shrimps (29 April 2016)

Hi,
ich kann MasterOhh nur zustimmen:
Ich habe auch im 1.Jahr meines Lernens hier und da gesucht und mir dann 2 Blinker "zugelegt".
Teilweise aus OSCAT übernommen und ggf. angepasst.

Hier meine beiden, Unterschied ist nur einmal mittels TON und einmal ohne...

Viel Spaß
Shrimps

PS: Für alle "Neulerner": Ich kann OSCAT nur empfehlen !
Die PDFs sind super fürs Lesen, jedoch kommen die meisten mit den großen Bibliotheken nicht klar...
Ich habe mir genau aus diesem Grund einen kompletten Abzug aus GITHUB gezogen.
Dadurch habe ich ALLE Module als einzelne EXP-Files vorliegen und kann dise Ruckzug einzeln integrieren.
Warum machen das so wenige ?


----------



## mhatheuer (20 Mai 2021)

Hallo, wo kann ich die "Util.lib" downloaden? Konnte nichts finden... Danke!!


----------



## Ludewig (20 Mai 2021)

Nach meinem ganz persönlichen Verständnis sind die Siemens-"Taktgeber" keine Takt-, sondern Blinkgeber.
Um einen Takt zu erzeugen reicht es, einen Timer so zu verdrahten:

```
Takt , BOOL
Taktgeber,TON

Takgeber ( IN:= Not Takt, PT:= T#1S, Q:= Takt);
```

Bei nicht-Siemens-Software geht oft auch:
Takgeber ( IN:= Not Taktgeber.Q, PT:= T#1S);

Mehr braucht es nicht.

Viele Siemens-User verheiraten die Blinkgeber mit Zählerbausteinen, die haben automatisch eine Flankenauswertung am Eingang.


----------



## RamonR (28 Mai 2021)

mhatheuer schrieb:


> Hallo, wo kann ich die "Util.lib" downloaden? Konnte nichts finden... Danke!!


Bei Eaton befindet sich die Lib standardmäßig unter:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\CAA-Targets\Eaton Automation\V2.3.9 SP3\Lib_Common

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Mai 2021)

mhatheuer schrieb:


> Hallo, wo kann ich die "Util.lib" downloaden? Konnte nichts finden... Danke!!


Du musst die nicht herunterladen, die ist standardmäßig schon vorhanden, heißt bei TwinCAT aber TcUtilities und enthält keinen Blink FB, den musst Du bei Beckhoff selber programmieren und ich meine das war schon immer so. Aber du musst im Bibliotheksverwalter die Bibliothek erst hinzufügen damit Du sie nutzen kannst. Rechter Mausklick in der Liste der verwendeten Bibliotheken und dann "Weitere Bibliothek..." auswählen


und dort dann nach "TcUtilities.lib" suchen, auswählen und auf "Öffnen" klicken.


Die Bibliotheken werden von den Herstellern mitgeliefert, die Util.lib gehört z.B. dazu und sind nicht unbedingt zwischen den Entwicklungsumgebungen der verschiedenen Hersteller austauschbar auch wenn diese auf der selben Basis (Codessys) basieren.
An zusätzlichen Bibliotheken gebe es neben selbst erstellten zum Beispiel die kostenlose OSCAT und für Spezialanwendungen noch welche von anderen Herstellern die dann aber kostenpflichtig. Bei TwinCAT 2 waren die meisten Pakete noch nicht installiert und da kamen dann bei diesen Paketen noch weitere Bibliotheken dazu.


----------

